# Drive away awning over fridge vents, is it safe?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are looking at getting a Movelite XL Family away awning for some extra room and sleeping in the built in annex. 
The only problem I can see is that on our Hymer Exsis the fridge vents are right alongside the door.
Would this be a problem when running the fridge on gas?
I don't think there is room to have the awning pitched to only just cover the door and leave the vents outside.
Any ideas?
James


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a good idea. The fridge, on gas, will pump CO into the enclosed awning. I presume the Truma exhaust is not in the same area (cannot see it in your pic) otherwise the same applies.

Philip


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awning*

This is very dangerous and must be avoided. Carbon Monoxide is known as the silent killer and all gas appliances give off some CO.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought that the fridge would produce enough of anything to overcome the amounts of leaks in the average awning, as they're impossible to seal.

Moreover don't you think the awning manufacturers would have been aware of any such problems.

If it were a real problem I think we would have seen the results of such carnage in the press, and heard of the huge payouts.

Kev.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

The fridge won't produce CO unless its faulty, and as the awning is simply a porch and not used for sleeping I can't see a problem as long as you take some sensible precautions, such as not pegging down the mud wall tight to the floor, and if fitting one of those skirts along the gap between motorhome and floor, leave a bit open to allow ventilation.

If you take a look at caravans, loads of them have the fridge on the habitation door side, and nearly everyone sticks an awning over them.

The most likely problem you might encounter is in really hot weather, the fridge may struggle to keep cold as the awning will act like a greenhouse.


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

Just a thought though James. If your going to be using an awning will you be using a site, if so surely you'll be on Electric hook up?? Carbon monoxide would not be an issue but not sure as to the requirement of air movement through the fridge vents on a hot summers day.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Caravans have vented into awnings for years, as long as your fridge is maintained, it should not be a problem.

I have never heard of a person dying, of CO whilst in an awning, they are just not that sealed a unit.

Steve


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, as usual they seem to come pouring in very quickly.
I agree with them all, carbon monoxide is a killer but I don't think an awning would hold enough with all the draughts.
Unlike a caravan awning a MH doesn't have a skirt to keep the breeze out and doesn't seal around 3 sides.
It will only be for occasional use if away with friends or family as we like to tour and use aires etc when on our own.
Thanks once again.
James


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are worried about CO then buy a(nother) CO alarm for the awning.

You *do* have a CO alarm in the Excis - don't you?!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*co2*

I would not worry about the emmissions from the fridge, especially with the awning drafts.

Have you thought how much comes off a portable calor gas heater!?

TM


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Well I have done it now £200 for a Movelite XL Family from eBay brand new unopened and he is bringing it round at 12 o'clock. I think I got a good deal. 

Pippin yes I do have an alarm and it actually shows a reading which never budges from 0 unless you put it near a candle when it flys up. I will be investing in another for the awning.
Thanks all.
James


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi JP

As others have said I don't think you will have any problems as there will always be a good airflow and it sounds a good buy.

Your post reminded me of a guy we met at a rally who was trying his new safari room out and we were taking a look around it ... it really made a nice private enclosed area outside the motorhome ....then we were aware of a really bad smell...his wife had used the toilet and his SOG was pumping the cassette fumes into safari room ....... :roll: 


Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice on Mike, I knew someone would lower the tone.

Anyone need an awning, link below to mine on Classifieds, Now Mikes pointed out the advantages.

Kev.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

When we had the caravan we would often stay on CL sites for a few days at a time and most of which didnt have hook up. So the water heater & fridge would be constantly left on gas. 

We had a full awning on the van and the fridge vents were on the door side so were inside the awning. 

All I would suggest is to try and keep as much ventilation as possible. When we went out for the day I would leave the front panels open slightly at the top so that 1) the awning wouldnt turn into a greenhouse and 2) fridge fumes would escape.

When the awning did used to get hot we never found that the fridge lost efficiency. If anything the fridge would be cooler when the awning was up! 

Ian.


----------

